
The Dread Gorgon: The head of Medusa, in myth and in memory - diodorus
http://laphamsquarterly.org/fear/dread-gorgon
======
cgio
I loved details like the following: " In blunt purpose, then, the Gorgoneion
is in the same category as gargoyles and scarecrows; in later centuries, it
was in fact _used on tiled roofs and temple structures to frighten off birds._
"

Growing up in Greece, I remember many tiled roofs that had edge tiles
(akrokeramo) with heads. Never made the connection. Here are some samples:
[http://akrokerama.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/blog-
post_5.html](http://akrokerama.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/blog-post_5.html)

